# US not leaving Afghanistan anytime soon



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2015)

U.S. should not have thought of leaving in the first place. 

---

WASHINGTON: US Defense Secretary Ashton Carter on Wednesday indicated the United States would maintain extra troops in Afghanistan beyond the end of next year.

Under current plans, the United States will draw-down its troop numbers by the end of 2016 from about 10,000 currently to a crew of only about 1,000.

Echoing remarks he made at a Nato meeting in Brussels last week, Carter said it was important for the United States “to formulate options for 2016 and beyond and make adjustments to the planned US presence based on current circumstances.”

The Obama administration has come under criticism for its planned withdrawal of forces, with opponents saying the move opens up Afghanistan to more attacks by the Taliban, who just two weeks ago captured the city of Kunduz.

A swift response by US-trained Afghan security forces led to an eventual Taliban retreat.

“It's important to say these things because the narrative that we're leaving Afghanistan is self-defeating,” Carter told an Army conference in Washington.

“We're not, we can't, and to do so would not be to take advantage of the success we've had to date.” Nato forces have been in Afghanistan since 2001.

Though the United States represents by far the largest contingent, Carter last week said several Nato defense ministers told him they were open to modifications to current plans.

US not leaving Afghanistan anytime soon - World - DAWN.COM


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2015)

The US should not have gone to Afghanistan at all----


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The US should not have gone to Afghanistan at all----



Let us look at this: 

According to you, Afghanistan from where an attack was launched on the U.S. which resulted in death of more than 3000 Americans did not warrant any American intervention but Syria which has never attacked the U.S. needs U.S. intervention.

That is epic.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The US should not have gone to Afghanistan at all----
> ...



Hi       you have decided to continue to play stupid?       The actions of bin laden and his merry men had
nothing to do with Afghanistan.    He was just using Afghanistan as a base------it was ideal for him----the
Taliban caliphatie thugs had taken over and he was a WELCOMED addition to the dung heap.    The dung
heap which is yemen was not good for him because he was well known there.     Why are you blaming the
poor innocent Afghanis for that which with the Taliban stuck them and that which a stupid Yemeni idiot---
to wit-------  BIN LADEN  did?.     ------shooting bin laden was enough -------I do not know why we stay in
Afghanistan --------maybe someone can tell me-------maybe INDIA is taking advantage of us


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It is you who is blaming Afghans. It is you who does not know that U.S. army went to Afghanistan to defeat Al Queda and Taliban not Afghans. Afghans are U.S. allies. So it will be prudent for the U.S. to stick by its allies. Why is that so hard for you to understand? 

What I find interesting is that I can justify my posts from the perspective of U.S. interests but you cannot. You have to attack India to make yourself feel good. What is wrong with you?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



----nothing wrong with me------I used that line to show you the idiocy of your reasoning.      I have
a strong sense that  given an opportunity to the Pashtuns to vote the  USA in or out-------OUT would
win.      I am all in favor of giving aid to the Pashtuns who resist the TALIBAN ----It is not clear to
me that   AL QAEDA is still holed up in that country-------once the Taliban are neutralized they will
be gone completely---------rifles for the Pashtun should do it and sanctions on Pakistanis who DO
SUPPORT THE TALIBAN  (lets face facts)


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You do not have access to credible news sources if you think Taliban and Al Queda are out of Afghanistan. Just yesterday, there was big fight between U.S./Afghan forces and Al Queda fighters in Afghanistan. Once again, get it through your head, U.S. and Afghanistan are in formal alliance; this means U.S. will stay there as long as necessary.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



what constitutes  "big fight"    and how do you know they were  "al queda"???       how do you know
that they were not  PASHTUNS  who just got excited over Bin Laden and his merry men?.     It is a
matter of logic that the  TALIBAN movement will --------disappear--------what is their BACKING?   
In  the past the TALIBAN were supported by Pakistan and the USA .      Trump is right-----find out from
whence cometh their money


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You tell me what constitutes a big fight; I will consider your definition for it. 

Pashtun is a tribe. Just like Jews are a tribe/race/group. So your question simply suggests that you are on crack and therefore do not realize that Pashtun is a tribe of humans and Al Queda and Taliban are terrorist outfits.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I am fully aware of what   PASHTUN  means--------in fact it is the people who are called  AFGHANIS  --
and a reference to their LANGUAGE-------which is related to FARSI-------and, interestingly enough
got mixed up with indian languages to make URDU---------there are no jews left in Afghanistan.  
The people who are afghanis speak the language called  PASHTUN------it is not some tiny tribe
in the hills           There was a time in history when  KABUL   was an important city------it has
been an important city for  many thousands of years and a CENTER OF SCHOLARSHIP----
before the country was afflicted with islam------however   Afghanistan still has a culture of its
own and the Pasthtun people are not a  little tribe in the hills.    Once they get rid of the Taliban and
al quaeda---------they may-----have a chance to create a civilization.      I do not think they need
US help in getting rid of those foreign elements


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Your thinking has no credibility because you do not seem to take U.S. interests into account. Also, you can neither comprehend anything written in English nor you can convey your thoughts in English. This makes exchange with you a big waste of time.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 15, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



your sentence makes no sense from the point of view of Psycho-neurology----     Examination of  Cognition is not based on  your concept of  'taking US interest into account".     In fact------I was considering Afghani
interests


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Your thinking has no credibility because you do not seem to take U.S. interests into account. Also, you can neither comprehend anything written in English nor convey your thoughts in English. This makes exchange with you a big waste of time. Good night!


----------

